# pine needles



## kubotaguy (Mar 18, 2012)

What is the best way to gather pine needles and to dispose of them?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A rake and pile them up on a tarp.
You can burn them, use them for mulch, haul them away, up to you.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

kubotaguy said:


> What is the best way to gather pine needles and to dispose of them?


Same way you deal with leaves. 

Some people leave them on their lawn, others rake/sweep them up and dispose of them. Be aware that neither leaves nor pine needles really burn. They just kind of smolder & create a LOT of smoke.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... With a Hi-powered backpack Blower....

Blow 'em off the lot, or into the rough...


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Bring 'em down to NC and you can sell them.
About $5 per bale.

http://www.gopinestraw.com/products.htm


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You should see if you can get a pine needle rake. There was a post on this site some time back by a woman who did extensive searching and found a nice one. You might search to see if you can find it if your local nursery does not have one. I doubt a box store will. 

You should also test the Ph of your soil to see what the needles are doing to your growing conditions.


----------



## leahinani (Apr 13, 2011)

kubotaguy said:


> What is the best way to gather pine needles and to dispose of them?


Hey there....
I found a rake that works best for me on pine needles. Check it out at http://www.rpmhandrake.com I posted on here before about the rake. I still love it and it has really cut down my raking time.

There are also some videos the inventor put up on youtube. Just search for it as rpm hand rake.

Hope this helps.
Leahinani


----------



## fuzzmanks (Oct 24, 2010)

*How much is the RPM Handrake?*

What does the RPM rake sell for? I went to the website put found no price or way to order it directly from there. The video does give a couple of names of hardware stores. 

I especially interested in how well it works on lawn with pine needles.


----------



## leahinani (Apr 13, 2011)

fuzzmanks said:


> What does the RPM rake sell for? I went to the website put found no price or way to order it directly from there. The video does give a couple of names of hardware stores.
> 
> I especially interested in how well it works on lawn with pine needles.


I was able to email the inventor of the rake by hitting the "contact us" button. I read all the testimonials first and thought I'd write him as I couldn't find the price on the website either. I paid $79.95 for the rake and it is well worth it! I don't think this rake will ever break. It's really heavy duty!

I was afraid to rake on my lawn cause I thought it would tear up the grass but I tried it after looking at the video on youtube. I just didn't put too much pressure on the handle. It raked the pine needles and didn't hurt the grass at all. The other thing I found out is that it's great on my gravel driveway. It rakes the needles and not disturb my gravel. When I was blowing the needles, the gravel would be blown away also. With this rake, my neighbors are happier as I'm not using the obnoxiously loud blower any longer....except on my roof. I don't think it would work too good on my shake roof.

Good luck!


----------

